# Pimp My Ride



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Okay everyone this is called Pimp My Ride. Me and CC came up with it in Hi-alt german bomber thread and started up a thread here for it. We are going to butcher some planes. Basically you copy the photo and edit it in your photo shop like adding a TallBoy bomb to a Storch. Here we go I will post the first aicraft and let some start the butchering. Have fun!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

here....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

F/Lt. Nonskimmer of No. 1 "Lobster" Sqn. Royal Nova Scotian Air Force, circa. late 1944.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## JCS (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Great!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Here mine. Terrible isnt it


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Went to the radial engine eh? Interesting...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

With a shaded canopy too. Cool.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Tinted windows that hide the fuzzy dice and dingle-balls!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

With huge subwoofers! Way to go, CC!


----------



## JCS (Jul 22, 2005)

I've got too much free time


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

Holy crap!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's my monster!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

these are brilliant, especailly yours JCS........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats great JCS  You a wiz with photoshop or something? I have it (Illegally...  ) but im pants with it


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2005)

Damn, JCS! How long did that take?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2005)

The RC version, complete with red plastic propeller!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's my version for the French Air Force, complete with reverse thrusters for a quick exit.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2005)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

The shark mouth on the tail is a nice touch.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2005)

Geez that some "art"


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you guys skin for any sim?


----------



## JCS (Jul 23, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> You a wiz with photoshop or something?



Naw, I had a free trial of it for a while but by the time I got the hang of it the trial was over with and I didnt want to buy the full version, so I just use MS paint....



evangilder said:


> Damn, JCS! How long did that take?



The biplane one took me about 25 minutes the first one about 15....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

If I could still remember it id give you the special serial code that enbles the free trial to never run out. Alas, I cant rmember


----------



## plan_D (Jul 23, 2005)

Just type in Paint Shop Pro (Whatever version) crack into Google...

...what? I haven't done it, I can't be bothered with the thing.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2005)

All of these were done in PSP6.0 unlicensed...
















There are hundreds of these "out there"...  Anyone can recognise this game?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll bet Maestro can. He knows all the old flight sims I think.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

This one is a bit old-NEW...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, that too. 
The bottom one looks to me like it might be the original IL2 game, but I dunno.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

No Il-2. Other guesses?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

EAW. 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

hey man you win the first prize!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Wooo! What is it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i night out on the pull with pD


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

On the pull, eh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Dude I won first prize, not last...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Heres a new ride to pimp.


----------



## JCS (Jul 24, 2005)

Here we go....


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Wooo! What is it?



Visitng my EAW website. 

JCS, a very nice pimp!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

"High" flyer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2005)

LOL! Good one NonSkimmer. Nice work JCS


----------



## JCS (Jul 24, 2005)

Thats great NS!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jul 24, 2005)

Joking aside - you ought to read 'The Big Show' by Pierre Cloistermann.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh by the way, most of you probably wouldn't get the subtle dig at British Columbia (westernmost Canadian province) associated with my pimped ride up there. BC weed is said to be among the world's finest. Marijuana is perfectly legal in BC for medicinal purposes. The bird has a BC licence plate (not that you can easily read it, I guess), the "Canadian" flag has had the maple leaf replaced with a cannabis leaf...oh never mind.


----------



## Crippen (Jul 24, 2005)

Fantastic thread guys.
Love your last effort NS...... I had a vision of the enemy if they saw that approaching


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, it kinda looks like something out of the Partridge Family, don't it?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 25, 2005)

You'd only consider it the last prize, CC, 'cos you wouldn't get any.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2005)

NY Special


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Cool guys! Yours kicks ass JCS


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 25, 2005)

i'll do one of these one day.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 25, 2005)

An Italian airplane converted to a pizza joint. Brilliant!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

I am glad everyone enjoys this thread. It is a great way to spam!

Here were go.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 25, 2005)

What the hell is that?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

An Iraqi Airforce Gyrocopter savoia-marchetti Bomber of 1991!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow! Thats the most modern piece of equipment I bet they ever had!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2005)

LOL! Probably was. Anyway great efforts, I might have to try one at some point


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

OK - Lanc said the F4F wasn't "versatile." Let's make her "Versatile!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

uummmmm


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> uummmmm



Oh come on Lanc - you could put twin tails on her!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

oh i see you were putting it up for other people to modify, i thought that was one you'd modified but you'd put up the wrong one, well, it should really be a side profile or one picture, it's hard to do with so many views........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

OK - How's this? I'll delete the last photo


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah that's easier to work with, thanks........

wait, why am i saying that, i'm not gonnna pimp it.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Why not? I think she would look good with a Merlin and twin tails!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

for it to look good she'd neer four merlins, a twin tail and 3 power operated turrets mounting a total of 8x.303 machine guns...........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

We'll economize


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

lmao!! that doesn't actually look that bad


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

It reminds me of something that Boulton Paul would of done.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> lmao!! that doesn't actually look that bad



Right, it looks worse!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

That's the grossest looking F4F I've ever seen! 

...so far.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

I call it the _*LANCALETTE!*_

In honor of Lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

i'm not sure if that's a good thing or not........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Sure it is Lanc - now you're immortalized! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Be honored - you don't see me naming a plane after CC do you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

no, but i don't wanna think about what a plane dedicated to CC would look like........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## JCS (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Now I like that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

does that fusilage (well forward of the tail) look slightly like the avenger's to anyone else??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Yep again.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

a really compact torp. fighter like that wouldn't be too bad an idea really........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

Now if it carried a grand slam and had a Lancaster turret, Lanc would love it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

no i wouldn't, because it wouldn't be a lancaster.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is my really bad effort.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, I dunno. I've seen worse. 
Good job!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

you proberly think that was spam, but, i couldn't find words to describe that...thing.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

do you know any other smilies


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

Intense.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


>


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2005)

Told u my attempt would be bad. lanc just about sums it up with


> ...


----------



## JCS (Jul 27, 2005)

You guys ready for a new one yet?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

i'm thinking, rockets, guns, jets and a grand slam??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

You're thinking? Jesus tittyfucking....


----------



## plan_D (Jul 28, 2005)

Bloody hell, Jesus can't keep his hands off the birds. He's at it again!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Hows about this?
Complete with 75mm gun for tank busting, underwing hardpoints and a tallboy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

and where's the twin 88mm cannon in the dorsal turret for defence??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

You want them, you add them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

i can't be bothered at the moment, i'm eating.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Believe it or not the Germans were working on a 75mm to be used on aircraft. I think it was 75 mm. I am going to have to look it up.


----------

